# Hotels in Geneva, Zurich, Salzburg, Vienna and Munich



## mjm1 (Jul 21, 2008)

We are planning a trip to Geneva, Zurich, Salzburg, Vienna and Munich for late April into early May of 2009.  We will spend 2-3 days in each city travelling by train in between cities.

We will be staying in hotels rather than timesharing on this trip.  Would you please let us know of any good but reasonably priced places to stay in any of these cities?

Thank you.

Mike


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 21, 2008)

*Vienna*

Booking through venere.com, we stayed at the Starlighten Suite hotel on Newmarkt, just across from the Westin.  Rate was under 140 euros/night.  Very modern interior with lots of room.  I recommend it.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 21, 2008)

I often find that booking.com has better prices than venere, but sometimes it is the other way around.  I check both, and also gtahotels.com

In Vienna, I have always stayed, other than one timeshare exchange, at the Hotel Post, a 3* hotel from the reign of Franz Josef that has a great location inside the ring near the Schwedenplatz, and a great rate for location and quality.

Salzburg I have always visited from nearby timeshares.  When I visited Geneva, I actually overnighted in Lausanne in a hotel.  In Munich, I have stayed several times in hotels near the railway station, none outstanding enough to remember their names.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 21, 2008)

*Munich Hotel*

We will be staying here in Munich for one night in August.
http://www.hotelblauerbock.de/en/hotel.htm

Hotel Blauer Bock.

I picked it because the price was reasonable, it is handy to the train station but not right next to it, and it was the only central, historic hotel that was in a great location (right in the Viktualmarket) and didn't cost an obscene amount.  It has been described on TripAdvisor as friendly and helpful.  But mostly we were looking for location location location without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 21, 2008)

*Johann Strauss in Vienna*

My wife and I stayed several years ago in the Johann Strauss in Vienna. The rooms were nice and transportation was easy. It's not as luxurious as the Hiltons and Westins but it is not as expensive either.  We stayed there back in 1992 prior to our purchase of HGVC points.  My wife returned with her father to visit family in 2005 and it was still very nice.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry, missed Zurich.  I have always stayed in Zurich's somewhat smallish old town, which is largely pedestrianized and quaint with lots of restaurants and shops.  In is also convenient, being in walking distance of the railway station and the modern downtown, and lakefront.  While I have stayed in different hotels, best best deals I found at the time, and therefore don't have one to recommend in particular, that is the area I would look in.  One other nice thing about the Old Town is that in addition to both pricey and average (for Switzerland) restaurants, there are also several traditional beer halls, where one can get authentic food at the closest thing there is to a reasonable price in Switzerland.


----------

